
Ask HN: Do you have travel insurance? - travelable
Hello HN, we are working towards building a better mobile travel insurance and we would love to hear about your experiences. Do you currently have travel insurance, if yes then through which channels do you get it? What has been the most painful point when trying to make a claim? If not, then what are the reasons you don&#x27;t have one?<p>Thanks, looking forward to hearing your views!
======
pedalpete
When I was living in Canada, I'd get an annual plan from my bank. It allowed
me 30 days outside of the country. I can't remember too many details, as I've
never made a claim on travel insurance, but I regularly participate in sports
that can easily put me in hospital.

Since moving to Australia a few years ago, travel insurance has been a pain.

1) Most insurers won't give you coverage if you are travelling to or through
your home country. So, what are you supposed to do? I'm not covered as a
Canadian anymore and they consider "home country" to be the country of your
passport, not residency. 2) I'm getting up there in years, and as of next
year, the one company that will insure me for travel to my home country won't
insure me while skiing - there isn't an add on package that would allow this.

Really, I think my biggest gripe is that, as with most insurance, you read
through all the fine print and then wonder what you're actually paying for.

My father always said insurers are much better at collecting money than they
are at paying you back for insurance.

I like that you're looking to improve this. Are you looking to become an
insurer? Or more like a service which would point users to the right insurers?

Take a look at [https://onebigswitch.com](https://onebigswitch.com) this might
be an interesting model for you, and a neat way into the market.

------
tyrelb
In Canada, there are 3 popular channels:

1) Most full-time employees who have an employee benefit plan have the benefit
of travel insurance. Example:
[http://www.greatwestlife.com/001/Home/Group_Products/Group_B...](http://www.greatwestlife.com/001/Home/Group_Products/Group_Benefits/Health___Dental_Benefits/Health_Benefits/Travel_Medical_Coverage/index.htm)
You're auto-enrolled in this channel... by being a full-time employee.

2) Travel credit cards have these packages -
[http://www.rbcroyalbank.com/credit-cards/travel-credit-
cards...](http://www.rbcroyalbank.com/credit-cards/travel-credit-
cards/infinite-avion.html) \- click Travel/Protection tab for the policy.
You're auto-enrolled in this channel... just by holding the credit card

3) Failing that, you can top up on a per-trip basis - pretty cheap -
[https://travelweb.pac.bluecross.ca/travelweb/default.aspx](https://travelweb.pac.bluecross.ca/travelweb/default.aspx)
You pay by credit card, and get a policy straight away...

\---

Having put in a claim before (doctor visit / prescription), the biggest pain
points were:

1) Not sure exactly what the coverage was - I basically called a 1-800 number
while in the USA, and they told me the benefits, etc. While it was simple, it
wasn't as transparent as I'd like... (i.e. online, brochure, etc.)

2) When I did try to put a claim in, I was diagnosed as having a pre-existing
condition...before leaving Canada, and therefore denied coverage... so I was
on the hook for the doctor visit / prescription myself.

Hope this helps!

------
airbreather
I get mine thrown in for free and no paperwork when I purchase my ticket or
make purchases while away with my black Mastercard (there is same for black
Visa).

Coverage includes my spouse/children and has really good terms including no
excess on theft. Reviews of the insurance rate it as good as or better than
most independent paid for policies. Claims are through one of the big
insurance companies in Australia.

It also gives me free lounge access with Priority Pass and a concierge service
to buy assorted tickets for entertainment and travel.

Annual card fees are currently $AUD495 dollars, but I get one card fee waived
against my house mortgage by my bank, so it is basically free.

I am thinking this arrangement would be hard to beat.

I am in Australia and not affiliated with any insurance company or
Mastercard/Visa.

~~~
pedalpete
That's amazing, I'll have to look into it. I moved to Australia a few years
ago and I spend more than the cost of the card on travel insurance alone.

